# New Item From Bob Lambeth's Custom Bow Grips ...



## bob_lambeth

I Have Added The Bowtech Diamond (Edge) Sideplates To the 12 Bow Mfgs. 
List of Sideplates That I Make Which are ....Bear,Bowtech 05-08,Darton (All),Diamond (All) Including The 08 Diamond Edge,) Sideplates that i make Currently Are ..Elite,Hoyt,High Country,Lakota,Martin,Mathews,Reflex,And PSE-Mach-12,& Mach-Pro.PM me if there is a Question about Sideplates for your favorite Bow ...

New Diamond Edge Sideplates ..
...............


----------



## MOFEA Bouncer

Bump for some great grips. I will be using Bob's grips on all my bows for now on.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bob Lambeth's Custom Made Bow Grips Made And Shipped The Same Day Your Order is recieved ...Offering Free Polishing For the life of that grip ....
All Grips are Guaranteed ... And They are the Prettiest Grip You will Ever See ...Bar None ....
...............


----------



## JHolling

Hi, 
I'll second that bump for Mr. Lambeths grips. He offers an excellent product at a reasonable price.
Jon


----------



## JerseyGTI337

Another bump for ya. Bob is a great guy to do buisness with.


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt.............


----------



## 2Racks

*Lets put it to the top again. I have 2 set's right now and for sure will be putting them on all my bows from here on out.*


----------



## ricksmathew

Pm sent!


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth

05-06 Bowtech ....
DW- 33 Green/Black/Walnut ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bob Is Now Offering the PSE-X-Force.. B.E.S.T. Sideplates ....
I've had Numerous Request for these L'il Guys ...So Here they are 38 Colors to choose from ...
...............









http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## Macker

Bump for a fine gentleman who has outstanding communication and customer service. I have sideplates on the way for my bowtech constitution and allegiance. Can't wait!! I'll post pictures when I get them on the bows.
Thanks, Bob!!
Jeff


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE..X-Force. B.E.S.T.-Sideplates ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

If Exotic Wood Is Your Thing ...I Have Several Pieces for sideplates ....
Hoyt ..All ...
Birds Eye Maple ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

New Color ...DW-44 Walnut/Brown/Winewood...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews, DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ...
All Sideplates Are Polished to a High Luster...
Free Polishing & Satisfaction Guaranteed...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-17 Green/Walnut ....
...............


----------



## Mo_Monster

can u make them for a DXT?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Yes i Do make the DXT ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Gallery Of Sideplates ....
....................


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews DW-17 Purple/Black ...
Slim Line Sideplates ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Guys... I Will Be Adding the Synthetic Material Sideplates Within a few days ... 
I Also will have Abalone Celluoid Material ....And If Intrested In Horn or Bone i Will have... Axis Horn, Hippo,Imistag, Mammouth, Oosik, Giraffe, And Sheep ..To name a Few ....There are Colors you've never seen ....I Will post pictures ASAP ....Bob ...
...........................................http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/ ..............................


----------



## bob_lambeth

This is Tom,s General ...Wow Something to be really proud of ...
...............


----------



## Shortstrider

you the man bob !!!!!
great product!!!!!
you wont be dissapointed!!!


----------



## Macmathews

*Sideplate's*

How are these mounted on to mathews bows..

Dren ect..

Kyle


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Kyle ....Kyle i use 3M VHB..Double Sided Adheasive ...It is the very best ....


----------



## abcarrow

*Darton Pro 3000 & 4000*

Bob can you PM me with pic's and prices for Grips for the Darton Pro 3000 & 4000, they are both camo so I would prefer a green color.

Thanks abcarrow


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Wade, Wade , Here are the Darton In DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut ...
...............


----------



## wy budro

*BEST plates*

Bob,
Do you have any pics of the BEST plates, when they are mounted on the PSE's?


----------



## bob_lambeth

budro, I haven't made any of thePSE.. B.E.S.T. Sideplates ...I Have the Pattern ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Wade, The Sideplates for the PSE..B.E.S.T. Are so small there isn't much to work with ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Also Make Thin Sideplates ...That still have the Shape to show the Colors of the 2 And 3 Colors of the Dymondwood ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

All Orders are Shipped The Same Day The Order is Recieved .....


----------



## Livetohunt

bob_lambeth said:


> 05-06 Bowtech ....
> DW- 33 Green/Black/Walnut ....
> ...............


Do you make a blue/black/walnut for an 07 allegiance!


----------



## bob_lambeth

David, They are headed Your Way ...Thanks For the Order ....


----------



## Archer Dad

Bump from a customer!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank Mike, ......


----------



## Livetohunt

bob_lambeth said:


> David, They are headed Your Way ...Thanks For the Order ....


Hey Bob!!

I recieved the grips and they are absolutely beautiful!!! I just have to add pictures of them for you but I just recieved them as I am heading out to my sisters farm to go hunting.Will have pics up monday and hopefully have a big booner as a backdrop for the pics!:darkbeer: Truly beautiful work!!!!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks David, I Hope you get a 12 Pointer .....


----------



## NewPragueArcher

Bob, Can you show me the grips for the DXT. the stuff you use to hold the grips on work in real cold and hot weather. Thanks


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent ......


----------



## bob_lambeth

All Sideplate orders are Made And shipped The same day payment is recieved ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Free Lifetime Polishing on all Dymondwood sideplates .....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Free Lifetime Polishing .....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Laminate .. Black Dymondwood & White Poplar....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Do Make The 2009 Side Plates For Most Bows ...
Prices are still the same as last years ....
PM me about your Favorite Bow ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

The 3M VHBtm. Works in extreme cold conditions .....


----------



## Livetohunt

Here are the pics you wanted mark!! The pics don`t do them justice...the blue is a deep rich blue and a gloss finish on the grips. I love the looks and feel of these grips.Thanks again Bob for your outstanding work!! Btw...the color is black,blue ,walnut!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Very Nice Indeed ...Looks Great ...Thanks For The Pictures....
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

I have Another New Item ....
Ross Side Plates Are Ready For Ordering 38 Colors in Dymondwood to choose from ....Made and Shipped Same Day Payment is recieved.....
...............


----------



## Nock Hunter

Bump for a great product and excellent service....Thanks Bob :thumbs_up

Picture doesn't do them justice.





bob_lambeth said:


> Laminate .. Black Dymondwood & White Poplar....
> ...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You Dale, Down Under Perth Western.......


----------



## curley30030x

do you have the pattern to do sideplates for a PSE Shark X 2009?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Chad, I've got another guy wanting Shark X side plates ...If someone has a Full grip for the Shark X and i could Borrow It ...I Could make a copy of it and make side plates ..


----------



## bob_lambeth

Just in time for the Holidays ...Ross Side Plates ...38 Beautiful Colors To Choose From ...Fast Shipping ...Order Today ...
...............


----------



## Tom D'Angelo

*New Bob Lambeth Custom Bow Grip for Darton Pro 3000*

Real nice grips here.. excellent job..:thumbs_up
IM000153.jpg (135.1 KB)


----------



## Tom D'Angelo

*Darton grip for my pro 3000, Excellent job*

IM000154.jpg (118.8 KB)


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hey Tom, They Look Good on the Bow ..Very Nice ...
Thanks For The Order ....Bob ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

If you Own a Bronze Bow Check These Out ...Cocobolo/Black ...
Made Just For You ....
...........................


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

My Martin...Lambethized....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks Guy's And Gal's for another wonderfull year ...Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year To You All ...
...................................http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Award Winning Bear Code Element In High Definition ....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut..... Order Yours Today ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

If You Own A Martin ...
The DW-25 Tigerwood (Oak-Black) Really Looks Great .....
...............


----------



## millerarchery

Anybody got a pic of a X-force with these side plates?


----------



## bob_lambeth

If Someone wants a set of X-Force Side Plates ...Send me yours and i will see what i can do to make a set from that pattern ......


----------



## bob_lambeth

Coming next week ...Merlin Side Plates ......


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Have Bowtech Diamond Side Plates...Very Nice....
Free Life Time Polishing On All Bob Lambeth Custom Bow Grips ..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

If You Guy's want an orange color ...Cocobolo is what i have ...There is Cocobolo/Blue And Cocobolo/Black and Plain Cocobolo ...
...............


----------



## Jthunter

pm sent


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Can you show some Hoyt side plates and what is the price of a set with my Screen name ingraved on it ? I would't mind getting a set for a 2003 Hoyt Havoc-Tec


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent.....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ross , Ross, Ross....
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

DW-702 Green ...Very Nice Shade of green ...
Martin ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

New Item ...Merlin......
DW202 Black/Silver ....
...............


----------



## JWT

Will you be doing something for the alien X?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Jim, I Make the Martin, The Alien X is the same Grip ...It just has the Cut Out windows in it ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Country At There Best ...Very Nice Side Plates .....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

If You have a question concerning Side Plates For your Favorite Bow Please Let me Know ...thanks ...Bob ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Free Polishing ...For the Life of the Side Plates ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Absolutely The Prettiest and Fastest Shipped Grips in the forum .... 
04-06 Bowtech...DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut.....
...............


----------



## JWT

Can't wait to see a set for the alien in green!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Well For Now I guess we'll Have to be happy with This Gorgeous Green And drool ......
...............


----------



## Macmathews

*Nice work*

Im working on getting a Katera XL and might need a set of these !

Kyle


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You Kyle ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

bump.........


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bump....


----------



## bob_lambeth

The Merlin With Cocobolo Side Plates ....Mmmmm Nice...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

bump


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Am Now Making 15 Popular Brand Bow Side Plates ....
http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bump......


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Am Now Making Side Plates For 15 Major Bow Manufacturers ....
PM Me about Your Favorite Bow ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt


----------



## bowmanhunter

do you have anything for an 09 Captain in realtree hardwoods green? Where do I find pics and pricing?Thanks

sorry i missed your website. Looking at them now(lol)


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Make all the Hoyt Model Side Plates....
...............


----------



## Nikon02

I am very interested in getting a set for my XForce. Do you have any examples of an Orange and black set? What is the cost on the BEST Grip ones?


----------



## zhunter62

do you make any side plate for the 2005 hoyts, they are not full sode plates, more like half side plates, i would love to see one in black.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Lil Guy's ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Maroon And White.....
...............


----------



## Simpson

Got anything laying around for an 06' Diamond Liberty?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Simpson said:


> Got anything laying around for an 06' Diamond Liberty?


PM and Picture Sent Patrick .....


----------



## azelkaholic

was wondering if you make a one piece grip for a lh conquest 4. thank you


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Tommy, Tommy, Sorry i don't make the one Piece Grips ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews Owners ...If you like shooting you bow without a Grip. (Riser Only) ...I Make Covers to Fill in the recessed sides of your Bow and Cover up the Holes ....Very Atractive .....
...............


----------



## 1BadBulldog

bob_lambeth said:


> Well For Now I guess we'll Have to be happy with This Gorgeous Green And drool ......
> ...............


have you got this for a bowtech sentinal and also do you have a red and tan or red and black color for a captain?????

Thanks


----------



## bob_lambeth

Josh, PM Sent ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt..............


----------



## FireNHunt

:thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth

Another New Color Dymondwood....DW-28 Black/Oak/Cherry...
Beautiful Wood Grain ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## uncleted327

Bob do you have something in black and green in it to match my new Alphamax 32 Bone Collector?


----------



## bob_lambeth

pm sent......


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech's New Sniper Bow ...
Grips By Bob Lambeths Custom Bow Grips ....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut ....
...............


----------



## Reed

bob, would you have a one piece grip for a edge at all?

Reed


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Reed ,,,,Sorry Man i don't make em ....


----------



## midwesthunter$

*high or low wrist*

Bob-are your grips designed for high or low wrist shooters?


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ross CR.Series 05-08...
Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## jschulz70

Bob does awesome work. You won't be disappointed in these grips. I love mine.


----------



## VaDeerHunter

*Strange but true need*

Could you PM me so I can give you the details?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks Pat....


----------



## bob_lambeth

The Color of Kingsnake DW-36 is Cherry/Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## millerarchery

How about X-Force grips in this green?



bob_lambeth said:


> Well For Now I guess we'll Have to be happy with This Gorgeous Green And drool ......
> ...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Rick, I've had a Lot of calls for the X Force ..Side Plates ...I dont make them But will consider doing those ..Thanks for the PM ...Bob ..


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt...


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent...


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth

This Is DW-29 Black/Oak/Cherry ..What a Beautiful Color Combo ..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ross.. Carnivore & Cardiac...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

DW-11 Walnut/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Make all the CR Series Ross Side Plates ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Diamond Edge...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Special Order Still making the Cedar & Ash Side Plates ...This pair Fits the Z-28 Elite...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Currently making 17 popular Brands...PM Bob about your Favorite Bob ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Beautiful Shade Of Green DW-702 ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Building 17 Major Brands Of Bow Grips .....Every Pair is Built With ....

.................


----------



## bob_lambeth

Wider Or Regular Your Choice....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

DW-29 ....Cherry/Black/Oak...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE Mach12 Mach Pro...DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

In This Photo are ....Top Row 06 Bowtech .. Hoyt All...
Second Row ..Mathews All And Elite ....
...............


----------



## Bowgren

Bob,
What is the price for black/green and walnut side plates for hoyts? .:smile:Trykons and ProTecs 2005 and 2006


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent.......


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt...


----------



## bob_lambeth

All PM's Sent....


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mike's Mathews Sides....
Thin And Beautiful...
DW-22 Cherry/Black....
...............


----------



## bag&tag

Do u make side plates for 07 diamond triumph ? And how do they attach to bow? can u show a set ? thanks


----------



## bob_lambeth

Yes I Do Make The Diamond Trimuph...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...DW-35 Cherry/Blue/Walnut...
...............


----------



## Nikon02

Do you have anything that will work on a PSE BEST Grip?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Andrew, Andrew, Sorry Man I Don't Make the PSE Best ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Am Now Making The APA Canidian Bow Side Plates ....38 Color Choices to choose from ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews...DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-702 Green/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Four Great Grips ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

07-09 Bowtech....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Reflex....DW-26 Nat./Walnut/Chestnut....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Order Up ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Yes I Do make The 04-06 BowTech Allegiance and More...
...............


----------



## alfabuck

Ttt.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You John.....
Every Body Order Up ...Draw Two ....







.....


----------



## alfabuck

Looking forward to recieving my AM 35 plates. They look awesome.


----------



## bob_lambeth

They Are Awesome .....
And here they are ....
...............


----------



## alfabuck

All i can say is WOW! You do some awesome work Bob and i'll be ordering more soon. Beautiful craftsmanship.:thumbs_up


----------



## camoman73

Thanks for making the apa grips for me bob they turned out great! Ill have to take a pic,and post it up! John:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth

You Are Welcome John, I Would like to see the Bow With these L'il Guy's On It ....
...............


----------



## alfabuck

Up to the top for a great guy making an outstanding product. Thin grips rule!:wink:


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thin And Beautiful No Holes Borrowed ...No Screw Hole ...No Thumb Rest Just Lean And Mean Awesome Color for the Hoyt Side Plates DW-44 Walnut/Brown/Winewood.....Thanks John ....
...............


----------



## alfabuck

Wow they are some beautiful plates.I might get a set of them soon for my Vulcan.


----------



## camoman73

You wont be sorry man. Bobs work is grade A+++++.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Woo Wee...You D Man...Order Up Draw Two...How About it li'l Buddy ..You got Miller Draft ? ...







Yep...


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Bob ,do you make grips for a Drenalin Ld? I'm gonna be getting one soon and i'm definitely gonna have to get a grip for it.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Yes I Do make the Mathews ....
...............


----------



## alfabuck

Nice Bob , you'll be hearing from me real soon on a set of those.


----------



## bob_lambeth

thank you....


----------



## bob_lambeth

BowTech DW-36 Kingsnake....
...............


----------



## alfabuck

Wow!!! the grips are awesome Bob. I got them already, i think it has only been 3 days. Thanks and i'll post pics when i get my bow to put them on.


----------



## bob_lambeth

*PSE X FORCE... PSE X FORCE ...Side Plates...*

I Have Now Added The PSE X Force Side Plates to my Arsenal Of Side Plates ...Making 18 Major Brands Of Side Plates.... Surely Your Bow Is In The List ...PM Bob About Your Favorite Bob ...
*PSE X FORCE, PSE X FORCE..........*
38 Color Combos To Choose From Featuring Dymondwood...
Wouldn't You really Rather Have the Pair on the Left on your High Dollar Bow ...Beside They are Just Plain Pretty....
...............


----------



## alfabuck

Ttt.


----------



## alfabuck

Those X-force sideplates look awesome.:thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You John....


----------



## alfabuck

No problem Bob , i'll be getting my Drenny LD in a day or two ,and i'll decide what color grip i want on it. So i'll be catching up with you in a few days buddy to order up. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt....


----------



## alfabuck

Mathews sideplates on order. Can't wait for another awesome set Bob.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

To the top for the best grip money can buy.


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt..........


----------



## bob_lambeth

Seven, Pair ..Misc...
...............


----------



## alfabuck

bob_lambeth said:


> Seven, Pair ..Misc...
> ...............


Wow Bob! Is that the cocbolo and black Mathews one like i ordered? Really nice.


----------



## alfabuck

Just relized it is mine,. I can't wait to get them grips, they're purdy. Here is my AM35 with your black sideplates.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Wow Perfect Match....Very nice setup .....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Guys if your Looking for a ORANGE Wood ...Go with DW-402 Cocobolo...Its a Nice Orange colored Wood...
...............


----------



## TheKingofKings

Awesome grips, love how they turned out on the drenalin.


----------



## alfabuck

My new cocobolo and black Mathews sideplates are freakin' awesome looking and feeling. They really set the bow off Bob. Thanks again for an awesome job.It's nice to see someone take pride in their work.I'll post pics soon.


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE X Force....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt.............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt.............


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Just want to share with You a Pair of Side Plates i made for a customer ...
DW-25 Walnut/Black...I Never thought they would look this great ...
Its a Nuteral Color That Will Compliment Any Color Bow ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Covers For the 03-06 Bowtech ...Very Thin ...
DW-11 Walnut/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Every Pair of Side Plates i Build are Made With "Pride And Excellence" ....
You wont find a Prettier Grip Anywhere ...
38 Color Choices in DymondWood...
Special Colors Are available Also ...
Hoyt IN DW-22 Cherry/Black Dymondwood ...And DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt..........


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bump.....


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Check Thes Out ..They Look Like Glass ...And Feel Like A Million ...
Order Up ...
...............


----------



## spencer1076

*wow*

I got a personal email from Bob within 20 minutes of placing an order...on a Saturday morning! I've already talked to him 3 times to get exactly what I was looking for. Bob ROCKS! I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## bob_lambeth

My Bow Grip Buisness Was Built on Doing What I Said I Would Do...And Thats Exactly the Way it will Be ...Customer Satisfaction Is My Goal And So Far Its Working ...Bob Lambeth Custom Bow Grips .....


----------



## bob_lambeth

alfabuck said:


> My new cocobolo and black Mathews sideplates are freakin' awesome looking and feeling. They really set the bow off Bob. Thanks again for an awesome job.It's nice to see someone take pride in their work.I'll post pics soon.


__________________________________________________________
Thank You So Very Much For Your Purchase ...All the Best To You ....Bob L .


----------



## Livetohunt

bob_lambeth said:


> Check Thes Out ..They Look Like Glass ...And Feel Like A Million ...
> Order Up ...
> ...............


Hi Bob,

I would like a set of the bottom right grips for an elite.Are these the DW 33 and I like the hi gloss finish(like glass ).Do I ask for that or is that standard?


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Has Been Sent ....


----------



## mdewitt71

bob_lambeth said:


> Yes I Do make The 04-06 BowTech Allegiance and More...
> ...............


Bob, 

You got this color for the PSE sideplates?


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE -X-Force ...17 Models ...Check with Bob On Your Model .....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut Camo.....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt...........


----------



## Tanner B

Bob, i hope i'm not asking something that has already been ask, but i have dial up so i don't read every page, i have an 07 Hoyt, do you make real thin side plates for them that would feel like the older Hoyts before they went to a full grip ?? i liked my hand being right up under the shelf closer to the arrow too, thanks, Brad Whiteman.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Brad, Brad, I've Made Several Sets of THIN Side Plates For those that want then Very Thin...The Wood i use has 11 Layers ...If you want the color of the wood to show you need to have at Least 3 Layers Thick ...Other Wise Go with a One Color Wood ...Here is one of the Hoyt Side Plates That Has 5 Layers Thick ....Let me Know ..Thanks ...Bob ...
...............








Here is One that is 3 Layers Thick ...Only 2 layers of the wood show ..You can see only one Color ...If it were me i would go with the First Picture Thickness ..At that they are Thinner than the Stock Side Plates and a Lot Thinner than the Full Grip ...Let me Know i'll work with you ...Thanks ...Bob ..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ross CR - Series....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite...DW-33 G/B/W....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt......


----------



## bob_lambeth

Food For Thought...." If You Treat People The Way You Want To Be Treated Every Body Will Be Happy "....
If You Order Side Plates from me And Have Any Kind of Problem ...Let Me Know ...I'll Do Something About It ....Thanks ...Bob ...


----------



## Hornsgalore

My sideplates are on and ready to go. very nice Bob!


----------



## pjwatson05

Bob makes a great quality grip, with a great turn around time.
I ordered mine this weekend & got them today.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Very Very Nice Rig ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Still make the "Little" Hoyt Side Plates ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-36 Kingsnake....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Make the 04-06 Bowtech Side Plates...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...Left Or Right Hand...
...............


----------



## elite hunter

Hi Bob,

Would the PSE X-Force side plates work to the New Breed Genetix Bow? I really like the DW-25 Walnut sideplates. If you could shoot me a PM and give me a price if you make sideplates for the Genetix. Thankyou.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Jason, Jason, I Haven't seen the New Genetix Bow ...I Looked in the PSE Archery site and didn't find it ...Do you have a picture of it you could send me ? Thanks ...Bob ..


----------



## Millwood Mudd

*???*

Mr. Lambeth, I have a Mathews Switchback XT with flo. orange and black strings. If you were trying to sell me some of your grips, what color would you think would look the best???


----------



## elite hunter

bob_lambeth said:


> Hi Jason, Jason, I Haven't seen the New Genetix Bow ...I Looked in the PSE Archery site and didn't find it ...Do you have a picture of it you could send me ? Thanks ...Bob ..


Hi Bob,

The Bow is a New Breed Archery Genetix and the side plates look very similar to the PSE X Force. mdewitt 71 bought a set for his Genetix from you. They have pictures of the bow in this section of AT under New Breed Archery. Thanks.


----------



## bob_lambeth

New Item.."Genetix Archery" Same Grip as PSE X-Force... DW-36 Kingsnake ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Things Are Good ....
...............


----------



## mdewitt71

elite hunter said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> The Bow is a New Breed Archery Genetix and the side plates look very similar to the PSE X Force. mdewitt 71 bought a set for his Genetix from you. They have pictures of the bow in this section of AT under New Breed Archery. Thanks.


Looks like I started something for ya Bob......:darkbeer:
I will be getting me another set too for my 2nd NBA in the future.


----------



## bob_lambeth

BowTech..07-09...
DW-14 Walnut/Cherry...
...............


----------



## elite hunter

Thanks Bob


----------



## bob_lambeth

Free..Free..Free...
Deer Skulls ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin,... DW-702 Green...
............


----------



## benzilla

*08 pse thunderbolt x*

hey there can you make a grip for a pse thunderbolt x 2008


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Don't make the PSE Thunderbolt ...Sorry...


----------



## pjwatson05

:bump:
For some fantastic grips & great customer service.


----------



## bob_lambeth

UuuEeeee....Thank You Paul, That Was Nice Of You ...I Just finished these ...They are For the Hoyt Reflex Bows ...It was Disscontinued Last Year ...But Still Get order for Them ...These are DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ...Very Very Nice Color Combo For Any Bow ...Thanks Donald They are Headed for Indiana ....
...............


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

*They Look GREAT*



bob_lambeth said:


> New Item.."Genetix Archery" Same Grip as PSE X-Force... DW-36 Kingsnake ...
> ...............


 Thanks BOB for the side plates that will go on my New Breed Archery "Cyborg" the DW-36 Kingsnake colors match my bow sling just fine. So now I'm just waiting on my order of string material so I can build a string that will complete the setup. Thanks for a great job.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks Ed, When you get it togather Send Pictures ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth

The Prettiest Set Up On AT ...
The Side Plates are DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews & Bowtech ...
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## elite hunter

Thanks Bob the sideplates look great on my Genetix. You do great work!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You Jason ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

"Another New Item" It's The "Quest Bow"...
I Make 23 Major Bow Mfg's Side Plates Now ...
The Newest is the Quest ...For Models HPS-31,HPS-33 And The XPB Bows..
All Side Plates $56.00 A Pair....
Making World Class Side Plates "Just For You" 
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE X-Force ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Still The Nicest Set Up On Archery Talk ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent ..Mike....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt....
DW-41...Blue/Black/Green/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Great Looking Elite...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bump....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ross ...Cardiac & Carnivor...
DW-33 G/B/W...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Reflex...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## backhoe

*Grip Talk*

Hello Bob,

Can You Please show me some Hoyt Alphamax 32 Grips, the riser is black /camo limbs......... 
Thank You Bob Glenn


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Glenn...
...............








...............








...............








...............








...............








I Got More If you Need To See Them ....Bob ..


----------



## backhoe

*Bow Grips*

Hello there Bob,

Thank You for the georgeous pics of those handles.. I will be looking You up when my Bow arrives and all is set up on the Bow. Now I have to decide which grips to put on the bow !!! They all look killer......

Glenn


----------



## bob_lambeth

Order Your Killer Bow Grips Today ...Make that Bow Really Look great with a Set of Polished Bow Grips on it ....38 Colors for you to choose from ...PM Me if you need help with a Color ...Thanks ....Bob ..


----------



## aardk

*Want side plates for new Darton pro3500*

pw me the price and how to pay for it,thank you


----------



## aardk

*My Dart Pro3500 is all black*

would like a red/black plates


----------



## backhoe

*Grip Talk*

Bob,

I'm pretty much decided to go with the pair in the 4th set of pics, the grips with the wood backround... Could you hit me with the cost !!!!!!!!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Those are DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut ...$56.00 A Pair TYD.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite... DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt DW-702 Green...Free Skulls .. Specify Color White Or Black ..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Tear Drop L'il Guy's....
DW-36 King Snake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Custom Make and Ship Your Order The Same Day Payment is Recieved...
You will recieve your order in 3 to 4 Days ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton ..3000 And 3500 Coming Next Week...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt.......


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Ultra Elite ...
DW-33 G/B/W...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE -X-Force...38 Colors to Choose From ...
http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Another New Item ...DARTON Side Plates ...These are For the 2500 S,Pro 4000GT, Pro 5000T And Action Series A5500 And A5150 ...
PM Bob about Your Darton...All Side Plates Are Made Right Or Left Hand...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Gallery...Side Plates...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country ...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth

Got Darton...2500 S,4000,5000,5500 And 5150 Series Bows...
DW-602 Cherry..........DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Blue Ribbon Winner ...
Elite...DW-36 King Snake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt ..DW-702 ...Free Skulls...
...............


----------



## Darton01

Hey Bob do make any for the G5 Quest line of bows yet ?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Yes I make All the Quest Side Plates ...S Series ST ,Pro AS And A , And Action Series G5...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Free Skulls....
Mathews...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM's Sent...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Reflex...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt In DW-18 Cocobolo/Blue ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

DW-15 Yellow/Black ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton 3500....
DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## BigL

Man so many options that I can't decide. I should be getting a Mathews Drenalin LD in the next week or two and will definitely be changing out the grip. My last 2 Hoyts have had Bob's grips and they have worked great! 

Can't decide between:
Cocobolo/Black
Green/Black/Walnut

Got any with color combinations with bronze/OD green that you could post? What about other orange choices (especially something close to burnt orange)? Any other color combinations that you recommend with Realtree All Purpose camo?


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent.....


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech..DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Does Anyone Know Of An Engraver that i can Hire To Do Some Engraving ?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ross... CR Series 328 Thru 337...
DW-32 Cherry/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt All ...DW 41 Blue/Black/Walnut/Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-25 Oak/Black...http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
...............


----------



## BigL

What combinations do have to pair up with Cocobolo? I'm looking for an orange type color on the grip. Would prefer a burnt orange look to the orange if possible.


----------



## bob_lambeth

pm sent........


----------



## Big Eazy

Awesome workmanship and a great guy to deal with people.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You Larry Now (Git-er-Done) I love you Cajons.......Aaaaaaeeee....


----------



## bob_lambeth

07-09 Bowtechs...
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## BigL

I finally made up my mind and ordered the DW-12 Cocobolo/Black grips for my Drenalin. I'll post pics when I get them in and put it on the bow.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Bob, I can't wait to see mine. I hope the build is going well.


----------



## pabowman

*pearson???*

Any pearson Angel Wing Grips? just wonderin?


----------



## bob_lambeth

I'll do some checking on the Angle Wing Side Plates...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery...
DW-38 Green/Black/Walnut/Cherry....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech-Hoyt-Mathews...... Now There Is A Combo......
...............


----------



## railmitt

abcarrow said:


> Bob can you PM me with pic's and prices for Grips for the Darton Pro 3000 & 4000, they are both camo so I would prefer a green color.
> 
> Thanks abcarrow


man them green grips for abcarrow's darton are great man i love them.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks Tim,


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hey I Got PINK Dymondwood ...
Think PINK....
...............


----------



## wicked1Joe

PM sent...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton...3000...
DW-702 Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery....
DW-36 King Snake ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Parker Blackhawk...
DW-14 Walnut/Cherry...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Quest...HPS-31,HPS-33,XPB Long & Short....
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin ....
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt X-Tec....
3/4" Lil Guys ...
...............


----------



## limpguy

*Green & black Mathews*

Bob I just picked up a beautiful green and black riser and black limb Mathews. What do you have for a green and black grip and what is the cost using paypal.
Lance


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Lance, Lance, I have a Green/Black Mix... Here is a Picture ...Let me know ...Thanks ...Bob ..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech ...
DW-11 Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Reflex...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt ...All...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 ..Bowtech..
DW-42 Blue/Black/WAlnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt All.....
DW-42 B/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country...
NO HOLES 
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Have Pink Dymondwood in stock now ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Reflex...
DW.26 Nat/Walnut/Chestnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

ttt..........


----------



## BigL

bob_lambeth said:


> Mathews...
> DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
> ...............


Those look great! The Mathews side plates are great. Helped me remove a lot of torque off my shot. I'll get a pic of my bow soon to show these on it. I just got my custom strings in so when I get them on the bow, I'll get a pic of the setup.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks Leland,,I would love to see the Setup ....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...All.... BirdsEye Maple .....
...............


----------



## BigL

bob_lambeth said:


> Thanks Leland,,I would love to see the Setup ....


I'll get one up by this weekend. I'm not fully finished but what I have by Sunday will be what I'm sitting in the treestand with on Oct 3rd.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All)...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## FiremanStokes

*grips for my Monster*



bob_lambeth said:


> Mathews...DW-22 Cherry/Black...
> ...............


Hi Bob, Can you make a set like this for my Monster? Please let me know, Thanks in advance, Bryan Stokes


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Brian, Brian, Thank you for your Request ...I can make them just let me know ...Thanks ...Bob ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

All Side Plates are Made And Shipped the Same Day Payment Is Recieved ...
In Most cases you will get your order in 3 Days ...Depending on the US Mail 
Carrier...All orders will have a Delivery Confirmation Number To Track Your Order ...(Except Forign Orders)
If you have a Question PM Me ....Thanks ...Bob ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt..(All)...
DW-36.. Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Reflex...DW-33 G/B/Walnut....
..............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite...
DW-36.. Kingsnake..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Free Skulls , Free Lifetime Polishing...
Hoyt... (ALL)...
DW-36 ... Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## BigL

Plates look great on the bow. I don't think these pics do it justice. I'll try to take some in better light tomorrow.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Leland, Thats a good looking setup ...Thanks for sharing......


----------



## bob_lambeth

NEW...Fit Darton...For Models..2500,3500S,Pro 4000 GT,Pro 5000T, Action Series A5500,& A5150....
DW-602 Cherry ..........................DW-15 Yellow/Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Misc ... Side Plates ...
................... PSE.......................................Mathews............................Bowtech
.......................................Hoyt 3/4" .........................Elite..................................PSE
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Merlin...
DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech ...SNIPER.....
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

elite...
DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton...2500S,3500S,Pro 4000T,5000T,And Action Series A5500 And A5150 .. Made Just For You ...Over 500 Pair Made ....PM Bob for the Prettiest Set of Side Plates You Ever Touched ...You Will not Believe How Sweet They Feel ...
Free Skulls ...Free Polishing ....
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Parker Blackhawk
DW-14 Cherry/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Texas A&M...Purple/White...
Elite...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-35 Cherry/Blue/Walnut.....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

07-09 Bowtech...
DW-11 Walnut/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

2007-2009 Bowtech & Diamond....
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...(all)...
Birdseye Maple...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Misc. Bow Side Plates...
Bowtech....................Hoyt...
............Mathews..................Elite...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All)...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Gail, Would Have Been Proud Of This Setup....
Martin...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06.. Bowtech...
DW-11 ...Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE..X-Force 
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## Nikon02

Looking for a nice orange and black color combo. any good pics? DW-12 looks like it might be what i am looking for.


----------



## bob_lambeth

*Bow Grips ...*

Hi Andrew, Andrew The DW-12 Is a Orange/Black ....
Pict For Color Reference Only...
...............








...............


----------



## PoppieWellie

bob_lambeth said:


> Hoyt...(all)...
> Birdseye Maple...
> ...............


Bob,

do you have grip like this for New Breed Genetix ?


----------



## bob_lambeth

*Bow Grip Adheasive...*

For Extreme Cold -32 deg. And 248 deg F.Its called Loctite Power Grab Heavy Duty Adhesive on a Roll ...Get it at Walmart ...In the Adhesive Tape section of the store (Not the Scotch) Tape Section ....Its close to the hardware dept...


----------



## Connor

*INCREDIBLE!* :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

I have to ask... Do you or have you made grips for an Oneida?


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM Sent .....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All) ...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE And Genetix...
Birdseye Maple...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Lakota ....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## stumpjumper3d

*x force bigger grip*

Are you going to make any kind of bigger grip for x-force sorta like what was on their mossyoak bow. This may not be the correct name of bow it was made in 2007 I believe. It was a wood grip. I think it was also on their super short x-force.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Stumpjumper, At this time i Do Not make the Larger Grips ...


----------



## Terps1

do you have anything for an athens accomplice?


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Will Have A Pattern Next Week....For the Accomplice...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews....Cocobolo/Blue............Cherry/Black/Walnut.....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...(All)...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## Terps1

for the athen's grips can a high wrist with thin neck be accomplished? Thanks great looking grips by the way


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Brad, Thank You for the request ...Sorry Brad, I make Side Plates Only...
25 Models ...38 + Color Combos...
DW-43 Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All)...
DW-25 .Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All)...DW-42 B/B/Walnut... DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech...
DW-29..Cherry/Black/Oak...
...............


----------



## Terps1

Side plates are fine i was just curious, about how thin are the plates or are they thinner than stock, i have smaller hands so a wider grip is difficult for me, plus a thin grip on the athens allows me get a better bone to bone contact. Thanks


----------



## BigL

They are definitely thin. I have big hands but prefer the narrow grips. This is my 3rd set of plates (2 Hoyt and 1 Mathews) and I still keep coming back to this thread to see all the new ones the Bob builds. They are a great accessory to any bow!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks Leland,,,,,


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...
DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All) ...Except Carbon...
DW-702 Green.........................DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Alein...By Martin ...Custom Made Bow Grips ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin ..... All Inc. Alien... DW-36 Kingsnake ......................................................DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews... DW-702 Green...............Hoyt DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Reflex...DW-26 Natural/Walnut/Chestnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech... 07-09 DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Misc Bow Grips...
PSE-X Force............Mathews............Bowtech...
Hoyt Li'l Guy's ........Elite...................Genetix...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech....DW42- Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...
DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt All Models...DW-38 Green/Cherry/Black/Walnut...............DW-702 Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Misc. Bowtech...07-09....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Have a Much Clearer Picture of the Color Charts ...Here is the 3 + Color Color Chart...
...............








And The 1+ Color Chart...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews...DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Parker/Blackhawk....
DW-14 Cherry/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite...DW-25 Oak/Black..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

09 Darton... Free Skulls ...DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## shawn1981

those are sweet looking when i get my 2010 bowtech going to have to order some:thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews DXT ...Ect...
DW-17 Green/Walnut...
The DXT And Other Mathews Are Installed to the Riser With the Industrial Grade Double Sided Adheasive ...It works in Very Cold And Hot Weather ..It sticks and stays there ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

These Are Going To The Top And Well Deserved....


----------



## bob_lambeth

07-09 Bowtech...DW-502 Blue...
...............


----------



## maxx532

Beautiful stuff.. I always enjoy looking through this thread, and seeing all that nice wood.

Slip me a PM, and let me know if you've ever made, or would make a set of side plates from bone. ( antler ).


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country ...DW-36 Kingsnake...............DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Gallery Of Bowtechs ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country Archery ....
DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite...DW-23 Purple/Black............DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Exotic Leopardwood....
07-09 Bowtech.....
...............


----------



## 29innovator70

Hey Bob, just wondering if you were still planning on making some athens side plates? Thanks!


----------



## s.a.w.

*How much for the darton grip green/black/walnut with the skulls. Riser is a 66k on a darton lightning.*


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi SAW,SAW, I Dont have the Pattern for the Lightning...


----------



## bob_lambeth

bump...


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...
..............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...Exotic Birdseye Maple...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bear Code Element & Lights Out ...
DW- 33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews... DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Little Dude Hoyt Side Plates ...3/4"X2" ....
DW-36 Kingsnake ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bow Grips MAKE A Fine Christmas Gift ....
Order Yours Today And Get them in 3 Days ....PM Bob For Details.....
Mathews ....(All).....
DW-32 Cherry/Black/Walnut............DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-11 Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## AlienX

Can you post pics of any Alien X grips?

Thanks


----------



## bob_lambeth

AlienX said:


> Can you post pics of any Alien X grips?
> 
> Thanks


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi Tim, Tim, I'm Working on a Pair With the Holes ....When i get them Made i'll Post you a Picture .... They are Very Difficult to Cut out ... It Will be Some Time untill they are finished ....Thanks ....Bob ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bob_Lambeth's Custom Bow Grips Has Become Famous World Wide ...
Its Getting A Little Harder to turn out 6 Pair a Day ...But Its Fun ...The Key to This Remarkable Suscess is Pride And Excellence In Every Pair Of Side Plates That i Make ...They Are Totally Awesome to the Touch ....Thanks Ever So Much for your Support ....Bob ..:thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews...DW-18 Cocobolo/Blue............DW-32 Cherry/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Merlin...XV,XS & XT.....
DW-202 Black.....
...............


----------



## nickster

*bump*

great looking wood grips :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

How much does a set like the DW-202 for a Hoyt run? Thanks


----------



## bob_lambeth

All Bow Grips are $56.00 A Pair TYD .....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-702 Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

APA...Canadian Archery.....DW-36 Kingsnake ............DW 202 Black..........
...............


----------



## beretta16

Ever considered making grips for pistols? Wouldn't mind a set for my CZ 75b, and could see it being huge for 1911's.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Pistol Grips was all i made untill i bought a Reflex bow Several years ago ...Only thing About pistol grips ..I dont do any Inleting at all on the inside of the Grips They Have To Be Flat ..Like the 1911's ..
I MadeThese for a 1936 Woods master Colt... The Original Grips were made of plastic and broken ...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews And Mission ...
DW-38 Cherry/Walnut/Black/Green ......DW-602 Cherry ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country Archery...
DW-702 Green .....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews...DW-17 Green/Walnut...
...............


----------



## South Man

Bob, What about for the Pearson Legend?


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Dont Make the Pearson Legend....Sorry ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE-X Force And Genetix...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery DW-32 Cherry/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## AlienX

Still waiting to see some Alien grips


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Haven't Had Time to work on them lately ....


----------



## AlienX

Okay I understand. The anticipation is killing me, I'm looking for an after market grip for my alien.


----------



## bob_lambeth

Lakota...Exotic Bocote...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin.. DW-12Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech Sniper .....DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country Archery...http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

To See The Colors of the Dymondwood go to this Web Page......And Click On ORDER...
............http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt & Reflex....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All)....DW-202 Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country...DW-36 Kingsnake...............DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech .....
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews...DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

World Wide Shipping ....
This Pair Are on their Way To New Zeland ....
Thanks Matt, Your Gonna Love em ....
DW-29 Black/Oak/Cherry...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Exotic Birdseye Maple...
PSE-X-Force And Genetix...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

If You Want them Thin ...I make The Just A Cover....Nothing Fancy "Just A Cover"...For All Bows PM Bob About Your Favorite Bow ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Want to get that Someone the Perfect Gift for Christmas ? How about a Pair of Bow Side Plates ...38 Colors Available .... Order Now .....
Mathews In The Christmas Colors ....Made Just For Him Or Her....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

New Item...
Rytera Alien-X....
DW-702 Green ...Polished Or Satin Finish ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...DW-42 B/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech...Hoyt... Mathews... And Elite...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews ...DW-38 Green/Black/Walnut/Cherry ........DW-602 Cherry...
...............


----------



## South Man

How about gray and purple ones for AM32?


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Got 38 Colors of Dymondwood But No Gray/Purple ...I Got A DW-23 Purple/Black That is Very Nice ...
...............


----------



## Maxtor

Got my grips in from Bob for my new Darton Pro3500S in Comp Blue....

AMAZING!! Bob does excellent work and his custom grips add just that perfect touch to your setup. I'm 100% satisfied with mine and recommend them to anyone looking to dress up their 3D or hunting rig


----------



## bob_lambeth

Very Nice Rig Indeed Indeed.......Thanks ...Bob ...


----------



## AmishArcher

still doing excellent work, I see! Guys, but these grips, they're beautiful. I've gotta get some for my Z28. 

Keep up the good work Bob


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You Seth, How About these Darton Grips ....Nice Huh .....
...............


----------



## Ol JohnnyBoy

Mr. Lambert,

Do you make a grip for the PSE Stinger?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hi Johnny, Sorry But I Dont Make the PSE Stinger....


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE Mach-12 And Mach-Pro.....
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Just Covers Are Available For All Bows That i Make Side Plates For ....With Or Without the Screw Hole ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin Rytera Alien-X...
DW-702 Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Harley-Davidson...
Black/Chrome...
...............


----------



## garyjand

*Captain*

Thanks Bob for the super fast service and the awesome grip. It feels as good as it looks !


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thank You Gary, Nice Looking Bow ....Merry Christmas to Everybody on the West Coast ....
_______________________________________________________________
Parker Blackhawk...DW-14 Cherry/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...DW-25 Black/Oak...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Christmas Colors ....Mathews...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery...
DW-22 Cherry/Black............DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
Got Questions ...PM Bob... He Has the Right Answers .....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton...DW-33 Camo....FREE SKULLS !!!!
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Reflex....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews & Mission (All)...
DW-17 Walnut/Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Merry Christmas 2009 Everyone ...


----------



## bob_lambeth

07-09 Bowtech...(All) Models ...
DW-28 Black/Oak/Cherry...
...............


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Bob, what do you have to match a Hoyt in Blue Fusion? Im think black/blue or grey/blue


----------



## bob_lambeth

This Would be one of my favorites...
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

2010 Bowtech (Destroyer) Hot,Hot,Hot...
DW-30..Winewood/Brown/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech Sniper...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

2007-2010... Bowtech Including Diamond...
DW-22 Cherry/Black ...Just To Pretty....
Made Just For You ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

PSE-X Force ...Genetix....New Breed ....
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...DW-42 B/B/Walnut...DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

New...New...New...
Available NOW Hoyt Ultra Elite And Pro Elite Side Plates....
DW-702 Green ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin Alien-X ...
DW-702 Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt(All)...
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...............DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hot,Hot,Hot......
Bowtech Destroyer And Getting Hotter...
DW-22 Cherry/Black.....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...(All)...
DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery...
DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## Burrdock

bob_lambeth said:


> Hot,Hot,Hot......
> Bowtech Destroyer And Getting Hotter...
> DW-22 Cherry/Black.....
> ...............


please pm me with the price of these and if they're still avaiable or if not what your lead time is?


----------



## bob_lambeth

PM's Sent...


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...DW-36 Kingsnake ...Free Skulls Black or White...
...............


----------



## possum boy

do skulls only come on hoyt grips or can they be done on other grips?


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Can Put them on Any Grip....


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews... DW-36 kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

New-New-New....Hoyt Elite The Bow That Had NO Side Plates Till Now ...
DW-702 Green ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

........NEW,NEW,NEW..Bowtech Destroyer...................................................NEW,NEW,NEW..Hoyt Pro Elite
......


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews....All.....
DW-302 Walnut.....
...............


----------



## BlueH2O

Reed said:


> bob, would you have a one piece grip for a edge at all?
> 
> Reed


do you make any BowTech Soldier sideplates? if you do, how much are they


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Do Make All the Bowtech Side Plates ...$56.00 a Pair TYD.....Thanks ..Bob ..


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country Archery...
............DW-36 Kingsnake .............................................DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Pink Dymondwood is here...


----------



## bob_lambeth

The Destroyer...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...(All) Including Ryteria Alien-X ...
DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt... (All)...
Exotic Birdseye Maple...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Pink Dymondwood is Now Available....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## curley30030x

bob_lambeth said:


> Pink Dymondwood is Now Available....
> ...............


Placed MY Order (Actually the wifes) lastnight. Fast response time, Cant wait!


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech..07-10 Sniper...
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Coming Soon Oneida Side Plates....


----------



## bob_lambeth

New-New-New...
"Oneida" Side Plates....
DW-202 Black...$85.00 TYD...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews...( All Models)...
DW-402 Cocobolo...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Remember I Got Pink...
No DW-Number Just Say PINK Please...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Mathews.....Bowtech- 82 Airborn...
Hoyt....Bowtech-Destroyer.....Elite...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton...1000-5000 Series
DW-602 Cherry...............DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bonesjohnson

pm sent


----------



## bob_lambeth

....(Athens) Side Plates Are Coming......This Week....


----------



## bonesjohnson

pm sent


----------



## bob_lambeth

Thanks Everyone ...Your Response has Been Overwhelming For The New Bowtech Destroyer Side Plates ....I Will Be Making Them Starting Early And Working Late Till All your Orders Are Filled ...Thank You So Much For Your Patronage .... Bob ..
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech Destroyer...
DW-30 Winewood/Brown/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Gallery Of Side Plates That Include ...
07-2010 Bowtech....2500 Series Darton....06 Bowtech...
2010 Bowtech Destroyer.....PSE-X-Force.....2010 Bowtech Destroyer...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech Sniper...
DW-39- Blue/Brown/Green/Brown/Cherry...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt...(All)...
DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Older Reflex Bows (Hoyt)...
DW26-Nat/Walnut/Chestnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

07-10 Bowtech ...
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt ...(Just Covers)....
DW-44 Walnut/Brown/Winewood...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bob Lambeths Custom Side Plates are Unmatched In Quality And Craftsmanship,
Customer Service Is Second To None....
Ultra Fast Delivery on all Side Plates ...
...............


----------



## KraQr

bob_lambeth said:


> Bob Lambeths Custom Side Plates are Unmatched In Quality And Craftsmanship,
> Customer Service Is Second To None....
> Ultra Fast Delivery on all Side Plates ...
> ...............




I am really starting to like those cherry and black grips for my Bowtech Destroyer 350 in BlackOps color. The entire bow setup is black and red so those would look cool IMO.

Great work Bob.

Do the colors vary or is it a consistent color from pair to pair?


----------



## bob_lambeth

Well Glad you ask,,, The Color that the manufacture Uses does vary...They make the Dymondwood in large pieces ...and cut it in 12" squares .... the cherry always turns out great its a pretty Red color ...The Black with it sometimes comes out a grey color ...I Am out of the DW-22 Cherry/Black and have been for a couple of weeks ...I Have a couple of customers that want it and are still waiting for it ...I talked to my supplier yesterday and he says 6 more weeks ....The last piece that i used was a good color ....


----------



## KraQr

Winewood/brown/black are now my favorite for my black Destroyer 350. Some awesome grips and to many color choices but I think I am getting closer to making a choice.


----------



## bob_lambeth

I Think its an awsome color myself ...The wood colors are real good also ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery....
DW-43 Blue/Black/Oak...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bear Code Element & Lights Out....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut (Camo)...
...............


----------



## KraQr

Can someone please post a picture of these grips installed on a Bowtech Destroyer 340/350? I would like to see what the opening left in the back looks like since you are replacing a one piece grip with a 2 piece grip design.

I think I have a color picked out but would like to see a set installed.

Thanks so much.


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Ross Carnivore and Cardiac ...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Athens Side Plates With/Without Arrow Rest ...Plain or Skeletonized...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...PM Bob For Prices...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Quest Primal Models HPS-31,33,XPB Long,QS-31,OS-31 Short....
DW-602 Cherry...DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Martin...All
DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton Pro And Quest 3500 Series...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black .....
Ross Carivore And Cardiac ...Pre Bowtech...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ....DW-202 Black...Look Like a Million And Fit Like A Glove...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Misc. Side Plates That Include....
Hoyt....Mathews....And 06 Bowtech...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Misc Side Plates ....I Make 28 + Different Model Bow Grip Side Plates ...
PM Bob About your Favorite Bow ...Chances are i Already Makes Side Plates For It ....
Gallery ......
Bowtech Destroyer...Mathews...
Ross Carnivore & Cardiac...Hoyt....Reflex...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

Darton ..Pro-3000..
DW-44 Walnut/Brn/Winewood...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Elite Archery...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt Little Guys...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All)...
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Hoyt (All)...
DW-26 Naural/Walnut/Chestnut..........DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bear Archery Code Element Or Lights Out...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech 07-2010..........Martin (All)...
Hoyt (All) ....................Quest HPS-31 And More...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

High Country Archery...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-602 Cocobolo...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Bowtech Destroyer....
DW-402 Cocobolo...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth

Athens Acomplice...
Plain or Skeleton Cut.With or Without Intergral Thumb Rest ...PM Bob for Pricing...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## vortexkiller

*Strother Bows*

Bob do you make side plates for a Strothers Infinity bow?

Thanks.


----------



## semostixx

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## sdeck9

do you make plates for diamond air raid


----------



## Connor

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL! What can you do for a set of grips with a hint of "blue" for a '09 Diamond Iceman???!!!


----------



## Christopher67

Very nice side plates! :thumbs_up


----------



## TwentySix

Your PM box is full.


----------



## mathewsboy08

*price on diamond edge bow sild plats*

i was wondering how much the side plats for the diamond edge are if you were to shipped them to canada. if you have a price please e-mail by for an answer.
thanks jesse


----------



## South Man

Bob, I will send the Pearson plates to you as soon as it gets here later this month! Thanks


----------



## ohio36hunter

i was wondering if u have any thing available for a hoyt katera ,if so please send me a message ,thanks


----------



## Dutch Commando

I am needing a set of side plate for a PSE Mach 7 and was wondering if you can make them?


----------



## BMG

RIP Bob: http://obituaries.tylerpaper.com/obituaries/tylerpaper/obituary.aspx?n=bob-e-lambeth&pid=151728993


----------



## nitroteam

R.I.P 

To one great guy and a hell of a grip maker. 
Knew he wasn't doing well. 


I HATE CANCER. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocMort

R.I.P

To a great guy and someone who was willing to help


----------



## alfabuck

Im sorry to hear this and my condolences go out to Bob's family and friends. He was one heck of a craftsman and he will be missed. Rest in Peace buddy.


----------



## deerheaven

prayers too family....RIP Bob


----------



## asa1485

Never had a chance to get any of his grips (too many beautiful ones to choose from) but I heard they were works of art. Now, I guess he will be making them for all the archers upstairs. RIP bud. Prayers sent for the family


----------



## bowhunter819

R.I.P BOB, you were the Best!


----------



## shagvirus

R.i.p


----------



## South Man

RIP Brother! Prayers for the family.


----------

